

Sweden’s School Choice Disaster - samdk
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/the_dismal_science/2014/07/sweden_school_choice_the_country_s_disastrous_experiment_with_milton_friedman.single.html

======
paulhauggis
I'm fine with having public schools, as long as we can get rid of bad
teachers. I'm also tired of hearing the excuse that there is no fair way to
grade a teacher's performance.

